
South Korea Went Crazy over a Handful of Refugees (2018) - classicsnoot
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/08/06/south-korea-is-going-crazy-over-a-handful-of-refugees/
======
LeanderK
I will never understand the blatant hatred towards refugees. I was and am
still surprised by the number of people who just indiscriminately hate
refugees in Germany (although they are often a small minority).

These are just 561 poor human beings from Yemen. They probably don't want to
be in South Korea either. They come from a poor, war torn country. If nobody
would mention it, nobody would even notice them. I really can't imagine where
this hatred is coming from, maybe somebody from south korea can chip in. Why
do they even care? My bet is that it's like germany, where i think the real
issue is not the refugees but more fundamental problems expressing itself
through the hate for refugees. But I've also heard some personal stories of
people experiencing racism in south korea or in south korean companies. So I
don't know.

There are quite a few refugees where I live (Karlsruhe in Germany), every day
I pass one establishment for young refugees without parents and a general
refugee institution. Sometimes in the night at 3am. Never had a problem. It
also seems like especially the young refugees without parents are integrating
quite well.

------
deogeo
Long way from Yemen to South Korea - how many safe countries can a refugee
pass before becoming a migrant? As for

> many feminists reinforce myths that Muslim refugees are potential rapists,
> drawing from a mixture of real and fake news from Europe.

I am shocked - _shocked_ \- that despite the many polls and statistics in the
article, none of them address this myth.

So lets give it a shot, with the famous Sweden: 58% of those convicted of rape
are foreign-born [1] (which make-up 17% of the Swedish population [2]). One
could argue they are over-prosecuted, but there is evidence of the exact
opposite [3]. Of course Sweden decided it's wrong to keep statistics based on
ethnicity [4], so we must remember that Finns and Poles are also among those
foreign-born. If someone can find more granular statistics, perhaps we can
dispel this myth entirely.

Of course it's not fair to blame all immigrants for the actions of a few -
it's racist, xenophobic, prejudiced. But will you dismiss positive stories
with the same arguments? Next time someone brings up that 44 of the US Fortune
100 companies were founded by immigrants, or there's a story of a refugee
child winning a chess championship, will you refute those as irrelevant,
racist, xenophilic, prejudiced?

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-
europe-45269764](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45269764)

[2] [https://nordic.businessinsider.com/swedens-foreign-born-
popu...](https://nordic.businessinsider.com/swedens-foreign-born-population-
is-nearly-17-million-people---finns-are-the-biggest-group-2017-3)

[3] [https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/13/sex-
as...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/13/sex-assaults-
sweden-stockholm-music-festival)

[4] [https://www.thelocal.se/20180508/why-sweden-doesnt-keep-
stat...](https://www.thelocal.se/20180508/why-sweden-doesnt-keep-stats-on-
ethnic-background-and-crime)

------
turtlecloud
Who in their right mind decided that it would be a good idea to put Yemenis
into South Korea.

Part of me wonders who is pushing the globalist agenda. Koreans are some of
the most genetically homogeneous countries. Even the Chinese and Japanese have
trouble blending in.

The Yemenis will not eat spicy pork and I can’t imagine hijabs being in k-pop
music videos. Also having darker skin won’t help.

At this pace, Jeju island will become an Islamic center and give or take 25
yrs Seoul will have to deal with Islamic extremists similar to Europe.

~~~
cx102
> Part of me wonders who is pushing the globalist agenda.

Makes sense for the ultra rich, who can indirectly or directly influence media
narratives.

They need workers for jobs that no one wants to do and keep the labor pool
large enough to deflate salaries.

Meanwhile they're buying New Zealand property just in case "the event"
happens.

The only uncertainty is whether "the event" is a war or a communist
revolution.

